#   ( ) >   >      WR 1/T  WR 1/P

## RA3CC

-           WR 1/T  WR 1/P.   ,    "":





             WR 1 (Wehrmacht-Rundfunkempf&#228;ng  er, .. "    ").       (WR 1/T, WR 1/P)       WR 1    .

      WR 1/T,      .        ,     .  ,             .            .

*,      WR 1 ( WR 1/T)*:

*WR 1* (WR 1/T) - _        .  ,   .  .  - Blaupunkt.   - 1940 ._

*         WR 1/T.   * :
1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8.

_ WR 1    "" (Blaupunkt, .. " ")  1940 .  ,    6-        ,    .

 , WR 1    (150...425 ),  (517...1540 )   (6...15,5 ).      ,        ,  15,8 .

   1941    WR 1    11- ,   1939 .   Telefunken.  : DCH 11, DF 11 (2 .), DAF 11, DC 11  DDD 11.  "" 11-      ,   WR 1     ,   .

       (  DAF 11),        ,        .

 1941 . ""      WR 1    25-  (DC 25, DF 25  .)   () .        PHILIPS    .

  WR 1   11-   25-    .  ,          ,        "" (WR 1   11-   Telefunken)  "P" (WR 1   25-   PHILIPS).

     WR 1  "" (1940-1943 .)     ()     "WR 1".  WR 1/T WR 1/P,       (WR 1)    (  )    ,  ""     ,     .

 WR 1/T      ( )   90...250 ,    .           ENL   400-600 ,     90-  BD 90    200  .  (WHD)  WR 1/T  395  485  283 ,    -  30 .

   WR 1

  WR 1  ""     (1940-1943)  .      ,       "WR 1".     -.

     WR 1/T  1940-   1941 .       "fvw".     (Fertigungskennzeich  en  FKZ),   "",     .

-   1941 ,  ""   WR 1/T    WR 1/P,       "fvw"     (.  ).   ,      -  ""  .

  ,   WR 1    Blaupunkt,         .     ,    "WR 1"  .        WR 1  "" (,  WR 1/P   25- )     .

  1941   ""     PHILIPS-Valvo-Werke     WR 1   25-   ,   "".     "-"     "",     WR 1/P  "".

  "-"   ""    ,   WR 1/P.   , ,    "WR 1/P"   "", ,     WR 1,     . ,  D 1029/6,      1941 .,      WR 1  "" - WR 1/T  WR 1/P.

     1942 ,   WR 1/T     ,     D 1029/6  (  WR 1/P),   -    WR 1/T,     .    D 1029/6     (.  62-42-01)._

*       WR 1/P  "". ,   WR 1/P      * :

_WR 1/P    (150...425 ),  (517...1540 )   (6...15,5 ).     ,          ,  WR 1/P        1,5...4,6 , 4,6...10,5   10,5...21,7 . ,     ,     ,    (3)._

   ,   *WR 1/P Mar.*, *WR 1/P Ru* *WR 1/P-PK*.        D 1026/1.  100-     ,         .

 , -    -    *WR 1/P Mar.*, *WR 1/P Ru* *WR 1/P-PK*??

:   ,   "u"   "Ru"    ,   "".      ""  ...

----------

